# 26 inch bike????



## purpnurp (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, Im trying to buy a bike from somebody and im not sure what they mean when they write that the bike is 26 inches. I know that most bikes are measured by the cranks to the seatpost in inches but i cannot imagine a 26 inch measurement, unless it was a bike for Shaq!!! Any thoughts would be helpful. Im 5'10 and my current ride is a 17 inch bike, or Sized M.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*doesn't exist...*

I suspect that they are talking about the wheels, which will be 26". You'd be hard pressed to find a bike over 22", measured from centre of BB to top of seat tube, depending on the manufacturer.








Jim


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

purpnurp said:


> Ok, Im trying to buy a bike from somebody and im not sure what they mean when they write that the bike is 26 inches. I know that most bikes are measured by the cranks to the seatpost in inches but i cannot imagine a 26 inch measurement, unless it was a bike for Shaq!!! Any thoughts would be helpful. Im 5'10 and my current ride is a 17 inch bike, or Sized M.


Ok, they mean that the wheel diameter is 26 inch wide. It's pretty much the standard width for mountain bikes.


----------

